# [CONSOLA] Como desactivo el "salvapantallas"? (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenas, a ver quien me soluciona este problemita incómodo que tengo: Necesito deshabilitar lo que sea que haga que el monitor se ponga en negro después de un cierto tiempo de inactividad estando logueado (o no) en cualquiera de las TTYs y no puedo econtrar como o desde dónde se hace.

Tengo que presionar cualquier tecla para que el monitor vuelva a darme imagen.

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

A ver si te sirve:

http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_turn_off_XScreenSaver_and_DPMS_while_watching_videos

Si lo quieres desactivar para siempre, comenta la opción 'Option  "DPMS"' de tu 'Section "Monitor"' en xorg.conf. Comenta también las opciones  "BlankTime" ,"StandbyTime" , "SuspendTime" y  "OffTime"  de tu 'Section "ServerLayout"' en xorg.conf.

Saludozzzzzzzzzz

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Es un servidor, ni siquiera tengo xorg-server instalado  :Very Happy: 

Monitoreo algunos servicios por consola y como ya estoy harto de presionar una tecla para que vuelva la imagen, se me ocurrio preguntar si alguien sabe... Pasa indistintamente de si tengo o no framebuffer activado (estaba haciendo algunas pruebas justamente) osea que puede que no dependa del kernel si no de algo mas...

Gracias igualmente.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Quizás setterm sirva para el caso.

----------

## esteban_conde

Si funcionas con gnome:

Sistema-->preferencias-->salvapantallas y ya está.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sirope

Inodoro, no será la configuración de la BIOS?... Por lo menos mi portátil tiene esa opción.

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si funcionas con gnome:
> 
> Sistema-->preferencias-->salvapantallas y ya está. 

 

Inodoro_Pereyra ya dejó claro más arriba que no se trata del salvapantallas de escritorio ni de la función de Xorg (de hecho ni siquiera tiene un servidor X instalado). Por favor, no alarguemos el hilo de forma innecesaria.   :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Exacto con setterm se puede desactivar el protector de pantalla de la consola

```
setterm -blank 0
```

El cero del final la desactiva, un valor en minutos de 1 a 60 lo activa para ese tiempo.

----------

## pelelademadera

a ver si esto te sirve

```
$ setterm -blank 0 -powersave off
```

si funciona, vas a tener que ejecutarlo en todos los inicios mediante algun script

EDIT1

segun el manual, setterm -store graba las opciones como x defecto.

no lo probe

EDIT2

no lo chequee por mucho tiempo, pero 

```
setterm -powersave off

setterm -blank off
```

me dejo la pantalla intacta por unos 10 minutos al menos, por lo que debe funcionar

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso debe ser lo que estaba buscando. Mañana lo compruebo y cierro el hilo.

Muchas gracias gente.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si estas usando ACPI y laptop-mode-tools, seguro tienes una regla que hace que se apague el monitor, quizás empieza con algo así (ojo que esta realmente hace referencia a cuando cierro la tapa, es como el ejemplo):

```
if grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

(...)

```

Deberías comentar esa parte y asunto resuelto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No uso laptop-mode-tools, por que es un servidor. Gracias igualmente.

Ya que estamos en preguntón, extiendo un poco mas el asunto con otra de esas dudas existenciales que hacen mas incómodo el día a día: Me resultaría de infinita utilidad no perder la capacidad de hacer scroll back (scroll hacia arriba) al cambiar de un TTY al otro. Aveces me cambio de consola y cuando vuelvo me perdí de algo y no puedo ir hacia arriba para ver...  

Alguien sabe como se habilita de forma permanente este buffer que tiene la consola pero para todos los TTY y no solo para el activo?

Estaba leyendo el manual de setterm, veo que puede hacer un dump de la consola en cuestión, pero si se pudiera hacer en tiempo real sin tener que ir a leer un log, mejor aún.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Alguien sabe como se habilita de forma permanente este buffer que tiene la consola pero para todos los TTY y no solo para el activo?

 

la opción ywrap en video=framebuffer_que_uses, debería ayudar, pero con uvesafb sólo funciona en el activo; en otro equipo que tengo con nvidiafb, el 192.168.0.2 con el que estoy dando la lata en otra pregunta, tampoco funciona, excepto en el activo.

Haz una feature-request en kernel.org, aunque si la consideraron innecesaria, sus motivos tendrían o bien serán limitaciones VESA o VGA.

Pero no debe ser sencillo, especificar diversas regiones o mapas de memoria de la gráfica para cada TTY, dividiendo el buffer desde el principio para que meta cada cosa en su mapa o región concreta; aunque es posible, en gnome y con gnome-terminal puedo hacerlo sin problemas.

----------

## Coghan

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Alguien sabe como se habilita de forma permanente este buffer que tiene la consola pero para todos los TTY y no solo para el activo?

 

Desde que uso screen ya me despreocupo de esto, entrando en modo edición CTRL+A ESC puedo moverme con el cursor por todo el buffer aunque cambie de consola.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Alguien sabe como se habilita de forma permanente este buffer que tiene la consola pero para todos los TTY y no solo para el activo? 
> 
> Desde que uso screen ya me despreocupo de esto, entrando en modo edición CTRL+A ESC puedo moverme con el cursor por todo el buffer aunque cambie de consola.

 

Esta es posiblemente la mejor solución (y la más inmediata al problema). En lugar de usar tty's yo uso varias ventanas de screen, el comando "defscrollback" te permite ajustar esta funcionalidad con el valor que quieras (mientras tu ram aguante, claro). Hay que vigilar el uso de memoria de screen que puede crecer bastante con esto, sobre todo en un terminal con utf8 habilitado y con una resolución tan alta como las que se usan hoy en framebuffer.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, asunto resuelto. Alguno de estos dos comandos o la combinación de los dos desactivó la función molesta:

```
setterm -powersave off 

setterm -blank off
```

También he ejecutado setterm -store a continuación pero no he podido reiniciar el servidor (ni creo que pueda por un laaaaargo rato) para comprobar si con eso el cambio es persistente pero ya me enteraré mas tarde o mas temprano  :Very Happy: .

Por otro lado, acerca del buffer de scrollback, no me había dado cuenta nunca de esta funcionalidad de screen. Lo uso bastante pero no lo suficiente parece, jeje... 

Gracias a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para la posteridad: setterm -store no hace permamente el cambio con lo que he tenido que agregar ambos comandos a los guiones de inicio.

Salud!

----------

